# Suggestions for Goose/duck sausage and/or snack sticks



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone on here have a good recipe for making good duck or goose bulk sausage? Would like to find an easy way to process lots of geese and ducks. We make some snack sticks, but they often turned out to be a little greasy (we added 25% bacon) and cooked to 170/180 degree internal temp.

1) Any suggestions for making bulk sausage? Do you have any preferred stored-bought sausage mixes or recipes?

2) Any suggestions for making snack sticks? We have been using the Cabelas 19mm snack stick casings, adding jalepenos, high temp cheese, 20-25% bacon, and store-bought snack stick mix. Then, cook in oven until internal temp reaches 170 (usually takes around 2 hours). Any suggestions? All help will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I am going to try making sausage this year with some goose.

I am planning on using about a 70-30 or 60-40 mix of pork and goose. PS Seasonings is where I get most of my stuff for venison and I will get it and use it for the goose. http://www.psseasoning.com/

The bacon will make everything more greasie. I use pork butts.

I also do mine in a smoker and get them up to temp. Then throw everything into a ice water bath to stop the cooking so they don't dry out and over cook.


----------

